

Epic Game of Life Video - nimblegorilla
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=C2vgICfQawE

======
nimblegorilla
I went to a code retreat last weekend where we implemented fairly simple
versions of this game. Today I stumbled across this video and was amazed.

